# Looking for a land lease or club



## gcm22 (Aug 31, 2010)

I need a land lease around 1-2 hours from gwinnett county.  Let me know what you I have


----------



## Lost Creek (Aug 31, 2010)

Dickson Plantation Hunting Club, Hancock County : http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=450288    Thanks Big Mike


----------



## jccooper (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a club in Glascock County.  Thats about a hour and a half from Gwinnett.


----------



## brtarbutton (Sep 1, 2010)

*Land for Lease*

I have 750 acres for lease in Washington County - reasonable rates and a nice tract - hunting club that had it for years couldn't pull it together this year.  Let me know if you might have an interest 478-240-9577.


----------



## Buck Hunter (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a new 478 acre lease in Warren County. Plenty of deer and turkey.This land borders ogeechee river road . There are several streams, a swamp and a mixture of pines, hardwoods and oaks. We have a camp site that has been approved for power so we are working on getting power to the campsite. Membership includes wife and children 18 and under. I also provide a free tracking service for all club members using my 8 year old beagle with a great track record . We need 5 more members. Membership is $650.00
Call or e-mail Wayne at 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com.


----------



## msussmann (Sep 7, 2010)

*hunting club*

We have some room in our club. 1000 acres 20 miles east of Columbus. $700 call me 770 941 8196 Mark we are family type club, have primative camping area


----------



## hamrick1024 (Sep 7, 2010)

Check out my post 3000 ac. QDM club in Wilkes co.


----------



## huntabitwyatt (Sep 7, 2010)

*land in emanuel co*

i have several tracts available in emanuel co. with camper hook ups 478-494-3240 thanks


----------



## jmartin88 (Sep 7, 2010)

we have 1629 acres on ogeechee river 1 tract of land still need members 875.00 yr round hunting and fishing call jason@478-494-2275


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 7, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

********** CALLING ALL HUNTERS **********

SMOKE HILL ROD & GUN CLUB

Is currently looking for (full & partial) members 


We currently have 640 acres of Richmond & Burke County Hunting Land. AND ARE NEGOTIATING ANOTHER 500 ACRES

There are 2 seperate tracts, The larger of the 2 tracts is 400 acres of Burke County farm land.
This tract has fields, hard wood draws, pond and branch.

The smaller 240 acre. tract is located on the Richmond County side of the line less than 5 minutes away. 
This tract is a mix of hard wood bottoms and funnels with planted & free ranging pines as well as swamp bottoms, also a creek runs through it.

And the last 500 acre tract being negotiated is located within a 4 to 5 mile area of the other 2 properties.
It is a wood lot with several natural clearings throughout, creeks, wet weather and yr. round ponds.
power lines.


TYPES OF MEMBERSHIPS AVAILABLE:


FULL MEMBERSHIP = $750. YR. Includes "ALL" hunting, fishing, camping and year round property access.

RABBIT ONLY MEMBERSHIP = $375. YR. Includes seasonal access to hunt rabbits or run rabbit dogs
members will have the privilege of running and training their dogs 
on the property at anytime starting from the 3rd week in Dec. up until Sept. 1st (with the exception of turkey season)

TURKEY ONLY MEMBERSHIP = $375. YR.

(PICS. in the clubs looking for members section under Burke/Richmond County club) 


If interested call...cell#(770) 710-2295... If no answer, please leave a voice message with your name and number 

and I will return your call ASAP.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 7, 2010)

We are just outside of Buena Vista, Ga. think we fall in this time frame. Check our post under Mad Racks or PM your name and number for more info. Thanks James


----------



## carrollclae (Sep 13, 2010)

I have 300 acres in Greene County. $2250 + insurance. 770-714-9075


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 17, 2010)

PM your name and number for more info, Thanks James.


----------



## msussmann (Sep 21, 2010)

*hunting club*

How about Talbot Co. 20 miles east of Columbus. Give me a call Mark 770 941 8196


----------



## tylernext (Sep 21, 2010)

We have a established club in Hancock co. check the link
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=507968


----------



## Mad Racks (Oct 11, 2010)

We still have room, come check us out. Thanks James.


----------

